# Adding other channels to favourites on sky box



## villa 1 (16 Feb 2014)

Hi Folks.
I recently cancelled my sky subscription and was wondering if it is possible to add channels stored in other channels to my favorites list on the sky box?
The box is 3 yrs old and is a hd+ box.


----------



## Woodie (17 Feb 2014)

villa 1 said:


> Hi Folks.
> I recently cancelled my sky subscription and was wondering if it is possible to add channels stored in other channels to my favorites list on the sky box?
> The box is 3 yrs old and is a hd+ box.



No that is not possible.  The EPG is good in Sky but flexibility is not it's strongest point.  The only way to achieve this is to have a Free to Air satellite box and then customize to you hearts content.  That however means a one off cost of a new box and I guess that's not what you want.


----------



## SparkRite (17 Feb 2014)

villa 1 said:


> Hi Folks.
> I recently cancelled my sky subscription and was wondering if it is possible to add channels stored in other channels to my favorites list on the sky box?
> The box is 3 yrs old and is a hd+ box.



You will need a Sky "freesat" card, not officially available in the republic, but can often be bought on Ebay etc. for a few euro.

This will put all freesat channels on the EPG.


----------



## johnpdolan (17 Feb 2014)

SparkRite said:


> You will need a Sky "freesat" card, not officially available in the republic, but can often be bought on Ebay etc. for a few euro.
> 
> This will put all freesat channels on the EPG.



What extra channels will this give?
I know if you want uk channels remove card and power off box, when turned back on you will have uk service


----------



## SparkRite (17 Feb 2014)

johnpdolan said:


> What extra channels will this give?
> I know if you want uk channels remove card and power off box, when turned back on you will have uk service



It will NOT give you any EXTRA channels.
But the later HD (+) boxes do NOT revert to UK EPG with no card in slot and require a Sky Freesat card to bring all freesat channels into the EPG and thus allow these to be "favourited", as was asked in OP.


----------



## villa 1 (17 Feb 2014)

Thanks Sparkrite.
I have ordered a card for ebay and if this works this will do me nicely for the time being.
I did look at EVision as I have recently signed up for EFibre but they could not supply any itv signal(s).


----------



## SparkRite (17 Feb 2014)

villa 1 said:


> Thanks Sparkrite.
> I have ordered a card for ebay and if this works this will do me nicely for the time being.
> I did look at EVision as I have recently signed up for EFibre but they could not supply any itv signal(s).



Cheers, hopefully it sorts it out for you.


----------



## Woodie (18 Feb 2014)

SparkRite said:


> Cheers, hopefully it sorts it out for you.



Thanks for the info, I was not aware of that - useful to know.  I did have a Skysat card in one box previously but had to remove it due to what seemed to be overheating.


----------

